
A nice software 3d renderer - agedboy
https://github.com/CallMeZhou/Puresoft3D
======
agedboy
If you have just learned OpenGL/Direct3D, and are able to draw some fancy
stuffs, but your video card is still a damn black box to you, this project
fits you well by opening the box up.

Or, if you think you are an old driver in graphics pipeline, and are keen on
challenging me or teaching me lessons, this project fits you too.

